# 2023 Civil Service Exam



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Not sure what it is about the Civil Service exam threads that make them so toxic and entertaining, but they are.. so I’ll get the ball rolling for entertainment purposes. Good luck!


----------

